# Deep Sleep



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay, I know there are a ton of frequencies, but whichever kernel or rom I try, it always takes forever to get into deep sleep. Is this common, because the battery is definitely suffering.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2

Edit: getting this in better battery stats

Edit 2: light flow was the cause...ugh


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Also, open maps at least one time so it updates.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

